# Physical vs. New patient



## Jalderman (Jul 31, 2013)

Is it ok to bill a physical for a patient that has never been seen in the office, and then later on bill the initial office visit code, to bill for the h&p?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Jul 31, 2013)

Jalderman said:


> Is it ok to bill a physical for a patient that has never been seen in the office, and then later on bill the initial office visit code, to bill for the h&p?



Please clarify your question.  If I follow correctly, you saw the patient for the first time for a physical and used the prev med codes 99381-99387.   Then later you saw the patient....where?   When I see "H & P" I usually think hospital admission.   If so, then new or established doesn't matter - it is an initial hospital visit.   If this takes place in the office - again, is it preventative med?  If so, hopefully more than a year after the first one and use 99391-99397.   If it is a regular office visit - then an established patient, 99212-99215.


----------



## Chunduri (Jul 31, 2013)

Jalderman said:


> Is it ok to bill a physical for a patient that has never been seen in the office, and then later on bill the initial office visit code, to bill for the h&p?


For Physical visit of New patient : 99381 - 99387
For Physical visit of Est patient  :  99391 - 99397
As the patient is coming for an office visit later on, then it should be Est visit : 99211 - 99215


----------

